# Sikh Mystical Books



## zenfunpeaceandjoy (Nov 12, 2011)

:redturban: I would really appreciate your help :grinningkaur:

I am after suggestions for Sikh Mystical books. I come from a esoteric background, not that I'm an expert, but that's my main area of interest. I enjoy meditation too, so would appreciate any information for books on on meditation?  

Warm Regards,

Zenfun :grinningsingh:


----------



## Ishna (Nov 13, 2011)

Some people recommend this one:  http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/books-on-sikhism/8505-bandginama.html - updated download link just posted.


----------



## dssidhu (Nov 13, 2011)

Bandginama is a good book... but the best mystical book you can read is Sri Guru Granth Sahib.


----------

